# Indoor/Outdoor Feal Market



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Just letting everyone know, we now have an indoor/Outdoor Flea market located at 3015 Mobile Hwy. Call Art at 723-2268 to reserve your tables.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

bump


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

The power bill is coming due, Call Art and buy a table, sell something, buy something from someone else, help keep the ball rolling. Each and every day the ball keeps forming flat sides for all of us. Rolling all our cubes is gettin tuff. Help out.

Jim


----------



## TrixiBme (May 2, 2009)

Where is this on Moblie Hwy and is it still open and have space still available? Send me a msg please.
Thank You.


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

What a tease... I was looking for the brail menu at the, "Indoor/Outdoor* Feal* Market."* *


----------

